# A Reliable Wireless Internet Provider



## The Conqueror (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi,
I'm looking for a wireless internet service provider. 
It should meet the following requirements :

1. Support online tutoring sessions for longer duration with no lags. Latency should not be an issue.
2. Offer a constant speed not less than 70 KB/s. It should not be influenced greatly by number of users accessing the service.
3. Be reliable
4. Offer Unlimited Usage

Budget :- Around Rs 1200 Per Month.
PS : I live in Aurangabad.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 21, 2011)

If you go with data cards, there is always a latency issue. And, Wi-Max will not fit your budget.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 21, 2011)

I can extend my budget. Latency upto 450ms is fine for me.


----------



## The Conqueror (Mar 26, 2011)

bump...


----------



## Garbage (Mar 27, 2011)

For me BSNL has always been reliable ISP.


----------



## am·nesiac (Mar 27, 2011)

*I am using EVDO Data Card for Internet Service with Roaming, from BSNL. It is woking Excellent for me! It is Wireless Broadband! EVDO Data Card can give Internet acess speed upto 2.4 Mbps.


Salient features are:

    Free Internet usage limit: UNLIMITED
    Cost of card ( purchased outright): Rs.2500 (inclusive of Sale Tax)
    Fixed monthly chrages: Rs.750.00
    Speed: Upto 2.4 Mbps
    Regsistration charges: Nil
    Activation charges: Rs. 500
    Prices are with effect from 01-05-2010
    Service Tax, as applicable, will be extra

ENJOY!
*


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 31, 2011)

I too vote for BSNL. My brother purchased Reliance stick at home (Bhopal). Download speed sucked big time. I got him BSNL and the difference was felt by everyone...instantly!


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 31, 2011)

sorry I should have mentioned that it was not Reliance 3G but Reliance Broadband+


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Mar 31, 2011)

bsnl 3g.... if it fits your budget otherwise bsnl evdo


----------



## pauldmps (Mar 31, 2011)

If the OP has BSNL CDMA (not GSM) coverage at his place, than EVDO is the best thing to go for. And monthly charges would be Rs. 999 & not Rs. 750.


----------



## gagan007 (Mar 31, 2011)

AFAIK, all telecom companies use same towers (do not know in much detail) for both GSM and CDMA signals.

Actually I once asked a Reliance customer executive in web world about their GSM coverage. He told me so. Though you can't trust the brains of these people.


----------



## The Conqueror (Apr 15, 2011)

I'm thinking of Getting Reliance NetConnect Rs 1599 and one of their unlimited plans with FUP. Should I take reliance or go for bsnl evdo? Budget no bar.


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 16, 2011)

bsnl evdo would be my preference


----------



## The Conqueror (May 1, 2011)

An update : I got Reliance Net Connect Broadband + and its amazing! Latency is as low as 60ms to Indian Sites. 
I get around 250-320KB/s Download Speed.
It's simply amazing!


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 1, 2011)

^^which plan?


----------



## The Conqueror (May 1, 2011)

Unlimited 950 - 3.1 mbps upto 5GB thereafter 144kbps with Unlimited usage.
Costs Rs 750 (Rs 200/Discount per month for lifetime on any plan)

Gonna upgrade it to 3.1 mbps upto 15GB and 144kbps after that (Unlimited) which costs around Rs 1200/- next month


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 2, 2011)

good..... plan... but at 144kbps it's gonna be pathetic


----------



## The Conqueror (May 2, 2011)

^I thought of the same but 18KB/s Download Rate is not that bad as it may seem. There is almost no noticeable latency for surfing so it won't make a huge difference anyways


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 2, 2011)

i have used tata photon whiz for a month... and believe me i know how bad it is


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2011)

You wont beleive this but one of my cousins have Photo-on+

and the top dowload speed they get it 6 kbps. Beleive it or not, my 2g gprs connection(Vodafone live) gets speeds more than that


----------



## gagan007 (May 3, 2011)

I am also a victim of Tata Photon. Poor coverage supplemented by the worst customer care made me throw away device after a week.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 3, 2011)

@gagan

costly garbage? Doesnt it cost rs 1700?
Terminate the connection coz if any one finds it, they will use?


----------



## gagan007 (May 3, 2011)

Maybe I misled you by saying "throw away" but infact I have kept it away. No at that time it was around 3800. I think it is still in my home somewhere but I never used it again. I didn't know that time that those can be unlocked too and can be re-used with some other service provider. I will try to do that now


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2011)

gagan007 said:


> I am also a victim of Tata Photon. Poor coverage supplemented by the worst customer care made me throw away device after a week.



Tata photon+ has good coverage in mumbai


----------

